# Need advice on how to tape around window ledges



## maxjsl37 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am currently re-modeling a home. I am a carpenter by trade, but now I am to the drywall finishing. I have never drywalled an entire house and am having trouble taping the window ledges around the window (inside and outside corners)..... anyone with advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jackofmany (Aug 24, 2010)

*windows recessed?*

Sounds like you're doing drywall around windows that are set back in the wall a bit. Picture would help. Anyhow - if this is the case, you're using Outside corner bead at the perimiter and as far as taping and applying any compound near the window - You'll be taping the inside corners prior to putting on the outside corners - then where drywall - with skim coat - meets window, figure on a small strip of trim - it looks better and will negate the need for caulking . Caulking is an inevitability when drywall butts a window. If not when you do it - a few seasons later at best. Hope this helped - like i said - a picture or two would help.


----------

